# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Head temperature variation

## Mjolinor

Can anyone post there temperature variations while printing. If I set mine to 230 then it stays at 230 throughout the print, if I set it to 220 then it goes from 210 to 230 up and down. This stinks of a faulty PID setting in Sailfish.

Anyone have any thoughts?

----------

